# On a lighter note



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am on my way out.. the traffic is at a complete standstill..so much for me leaving earlier to try and avoid sitting in traffic.

If I am not back by midnight.. please send supergran to find me,


They really do have to get this traffic problem solved and soon,, how many hours of productivity are wasted due to traffic jams?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am on my way out.. the traffic is at a complete standstill..so much for me leaving earlier to try and avoid sitting in traffic.
> 
> If I am not back by midnight.. please send supergran to find me,
> 
> ...


And it's gonna get worse they've found 1700 stolen egyptian cars in Gaza and in the prosess of returning them.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am on my way out.. the traffic is at a complete standstill..so much for me leaving earlier to try and avoid sitting in traffic.
> 
> If I am not back by midnight.. please send supergran to find me,
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmmm! *None*?  

Even if people made it to their work on time, they'd only start reading newspapers and updating their Facebook status :lol:

Enjoy staying in your car, then hopefully being out


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> And it's gonna get worse they've found 1700 stolen egyptian cars in Gaza and in the prosess of returning them.


Yup! Wonder what will happen to the ones stolen and still in Egypt though :confused2:


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm! *None*?
> 
> Even if people made it to their work on time, they'd only start reading newspapers and updating their Facebook status :lol:
> 
> Enjoy staying in your car, then hopefully being out


This made me laugh, just the other day my husband was telling me about a study they did on productivity of egyptian workers (he didn't say when and I forgot to ask) but the bottom line was, that the amount of actual work performed in a typical work day amounted to 23 minutes!! Ya Salam!! LoL


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Tonight outside dreamland at 5pm: 4 lane road, 6 lanes of traffic, 5 turning left to turn back to ring road, one straight on. Real snarl up of traffic and of course all horns blowing.

Why do they have to drive 1km just to turn round and go back the other way? The country could probably save a fortune in fuel if there were more roundabouts.

I sometimes wonder if traffic flow would be improved if lane discipline was ever discovered in Cairo.

A taxi driver told me the other day that Egyptian drivers are the best in the world. Reason is that they are able to swerve more quickly to avoid the potholes.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> This made me laugh, just the other day my husband was telling me about a study they did on productivity of egyptian workers (he didn't say when and I forgot to ask) but the bottom line was, that the amount of actual work performed in a typical work day amounted to 23 minutes!! Ya Salam!! LoL




Must have been a good day.

I have four drivers at my disposal...

I sent a message that I was going out at 6.15. Now when I say I am going out I mean that the car should be ready for me to open the door and just get in.. I had to find the garage bowabs to move all the cars so my car could get out and then the driver turns up at 6.25, 5 minutes into my journey he tells me the car needs fuel.. I tell him I have no money on me for fuel so we have to turn the car around and go back to my apartment to collect money. Now he has been sitting all day waiting to take me out at 6,15.. in my book the car should be ready and fuel topped up it shouldn't all be done once I am in the car. I have just been dropped off and he asked me if I needed him in the morning.. he starts at 11am as he wants to go an vote.. he couldn't go and vote before coming to work nor can he vote after.. he will finish at 4.. he has to vote during his short working day.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Must have been a good day.
> 
> I have four drivers at my disposal...
> 
> I sent a message that I was going out at 6.15. Now when I say I am going out I mean that the car should be ready for me to open the door and just get in.. I had to find the garage bowabs to move all the cars so my car could get out and then the driver turns up at 6.25, 5 minutes into my journey he tells me the car needs fuel.. I tell him I have no money on me for fuel so we have to turn the car around and go back to my apartment to collect money. Now he has been sitting all day waiting to take me out at 6,15.. in my book the car should be ready and fuel topped up it shouldn't all be done once I am in the car. I have just been dropped off and he asked me if I needed him in the morning.. he starts at 11am as he wants to go an vote.. he couldn't go and vote before coming to work nor can he vote after.. he will finish at 4.. he has to vote during his short working day.


We have a car, but is rarely used by me, now that husband can't drive. I rely on a local guy here to drive us now, I really can't stress how "stressful" driving is for me here.

Anyways, after having this same thing done to me several times, I now adjust my "leave" time and tell him a half hour earlier, than I really need him. That way he can just sit there and wait for us if he is early, or else if he is late, which happens lots, he is usually here when we really want to go, if that makes any sense?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> We have a car, but is rarely used by me, now that husband can't drive. I rely on a local guy here to drive us now, I really can't stress how "stressful" driving is for me here.
> 
> Anyways, after having this same thing done to me several times, I now adjust my "leave" time and tell him a half hour earlier, than I really need him. That way he can just sit there and wait for us if he is early, or else if he is late, which happens lots, he is usually here when we really want to go, if that makes any sense?




done all that.. but at the end of the day that is just putting a plaster over the problem. the problem being they want a salary but they wont work for it.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> done all that.. but at the end of the day that is just putting a plaster over the problem. the problem being they want a salary but they wont work for it.


With the unemployment rate as high as it is here, I would keep looking until you find someone dependable. There are some here, I know that. It just takes sometime to find them. 

Letting them know that their irresponsibilty is not acceptable, is the first step, and telling them there are a hundred guys waiting in line for the job they have, just might scare them into a little more responsible behaviour.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I am fortunate. I have a very good and trustworthy driver, exclusively allocated for me and my wife, and he makes sure the car is in the best condition it should be, serviced, fuelled, cleaned and maintained. He is actually quite proud of how well he looks after the vehicle, and asks for my comments on a regular basis. Needless to say I treat him, and his family very well beyound his company salary and benefits. It is your basic win/win situation and makes life a lot easier. Unfortunately that does not help with the traffic much, but then that is a long story in itself. For the last 7 years I have looked at the cars getting more and more, the elastic stretching longer and longer, and several times said "it is going to break soon" Somehow it does not, and just stretches further and further. It must break as some point. Hopefully that happens after I had got onto the plane for the last time...


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Yup! Wonder what will happen to the ones stolen and still in Egypt though :confused2:


The police broke a ring of car theafts in New cairo and Mokhatum and recuperated 47 cars mainly Kia.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> With the unemployment rate as high as it is here, I would keep looking until you find someone dependable. There are some here, I know that. It just takes sometime to find them.
> 
> Letting them know that their irresponsibilty is not acceptable, is the first step, and telling them there are a hundred guys waiting in line for the job they have, just might scare them into a little more responsible behaviour.




will never happen.. my boss has employed them for 15 years and they have never changed.. but they do jump when he is around,


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> will never happen.. my boss has employed them for 15 years and they have never changed.. but they do jump when he is around,



Then it appears the real problem is your boss, not the workers.  If he tolerates this, than why should the workers care.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Then it appears the real problem is your boss, not the workers.  If he tolerates this, than why should the workers care.




tolerates what? I said they jump when he is around,


----------

